# Quest $100.00 for 3 rides ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

This quest just came up on my app.
100 dollars for completing 3 rides.
This is a great quest.
Is anyone else getting these in there state.
I am a month away from starting to drive again.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> This quest just came up on my app.
> 100 dollars for completing 3 rides.
> This is a great quest.
> Is anyone else getting these in there state.
> I am a month away from starting to drive again.


This seems to pop up occasionally in some markets, usually to those who have not driven or driven significant hours in a considerable period of time as a way to lure them back.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I got that email. Triple that amount and we may have a deal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Is anyone else getting these in there state.


Calif has $120 for 3 rides. Getting sent to drivers who haven't completed any rides for a long period of time. That high I'm temped to go out there just for that bonus. Nah, wife units head would explode. :roflmao:


----------



## Chalmetteowl (Mar 18, 2021)

i got that in NOLA and i've been driving for exactly 3 days


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Got that yesterday and it's a rinse and repeat through the end of the month. $1300 plus fares for 39 rides in 13 days isn't actually too bad. Too bad I'm still not anting, though. At least not some time after I get my second Covid shot on April 6th.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> At least not some time after I get my second Covid shot on April 6th.


right behind you at 4/20. Well, 2 weeks after there abouts.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> This quest just came up on my app.
> 100 dollars for completing 3 rides.
> This is a great quest.
> Is anyone else getting these in there state.
> I am a month away from starting to drive again.


I got one for $120 for 3 rides


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> This seems to pop up occasionally in some markets, usually to those who have not driven or driven significant hours in a considerable period of time as a way to lure them back.


Interesting


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Got that yesterday and it's a rinse and repeat through the end of the month. $1300 plus fares for 39 rides in 13 days isn't actually too bad. Too bad I'm still not anting, though. At least not some time after I get my second Covid shot on April 6th.


I thought it was a quest good for only 3 rides?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I thought it was a quest good for only 3 rides?


Not the way I read it, but there have always been all kinds of issues in how you could interpret these things. But yeah, it could also be just one time deal. What ever it is, I still ain't anting.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not the way I read it, but there have always been all kinds of issues in how you could interpret these things. But yeah, it could also be just one time deal. What ever it is, I still ain't anting.
> 
> View attachment 577263


Actually your screen shot is different than one I saw in another market.

this absolutely is a daily quest from my perspective.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

With all the trouble that I had with the background check last month, they sent me a three-ride quest $100 bonus today. I guess they felt bad.?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

starting 2 weeks ago they started throwing over the top quests at virtually everyone, and having driven since 2017 i can say the quest they threw me was better than i have ever seen - BY FAR. guys remember this is UBER. they have a reason and an ulterior motive always, they are sinking in some kind of way, and as soon as you have done a quest or two they drop down to like 60 rides for $70 or something ridiculous. most of the pandemic i have seen zero quests or a random one that would be 1/3 of what i'm used to. i calculate that into my weekly earnings normally to make the job worthwhile, and it usually equates to $200-$300/week for around 100 rides. over the pandemic - for me, nothing zilch nada. on top of the fact that the income dropped to less than half which after expenses made it way less than minimum wage.

remember this is uber we're talking about.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I had $150 for 5 trips. It only took 2 hours and I went back to not driving


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Calif has $120 for 3 rides. Getting sent to drivers who haven't completed any rides for a long period of time. That high I'm temped to go out there just for that bonus. Nah, wife units head would explode. :roflmao:


Tell her you're going out for milk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tell her you're going out for milk.


my luck by the time I'm fully filled up on mind control/tracking device vaccine juice these rather nice 3 rides > $100 will vanish. &#128078;

I mean even I'm able to do 3 rides in a day (even tho we have a week). One quest I can actually make.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Go dammit... I haven’t driven UberX or Lyft in almost a year, and what do I get $6 for six rides... WTF?? I want $100 for three rides


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Go dammit... I haven't driven UberX or Lyft in almost a year, and what do I get $6 for six rides... WTF?? I want $100 for three rides


I could not believe when I saw it.
I have not driven for a year and I have my first vaccine and due April 14th for my second.
Everything was telling me sign in and do the 3 rides but safety won out.
I hope you get better quests in the future.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn I need those lol craziness.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Damn I need those lol craziness.


Yea I am sure May 1rst when I return it will be back to 5 dollars for 3 rides


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I have this one, still too lazy to take it. Damn worthless Millennials.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> With all the trouble that I had with the background check last month, they sent me a three-ride quest $100 bonus today. I guess they felt bad.?


WOW first example ever of Uber actually having feelings and sympathy !!! 
Enjoy that quest and be careful !!



UbaBrah said:


> I have this one, still too lazy to take it. Damn worthless Millennials.
> 
> View attachment 579845


That one is hard to turn down !!!
Believe it or not this is how driving was 5 years ago when I started.
It was fun to turn on the app and hard to shut it down.
My feeling is this is only temporary until the fear of Covid goes away.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> still too lazy to take it.


too LAZY? I'm getting that one in Calif. I'd be out there, except I'm waiting for 2 weeks after the 2nd dose of the mind control juice; which will be a round May 1st. Course by then, the 3 for $100 will be long gone. Oh well.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I don’t take people right now, I’m scheduled for my first shot on the 27th, and then my second shot on April 17. Once I have those in I’ll be doing people again


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you're not "doing" people right now, what species are you doing?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I don't take people right now, I'm scheduled for my first shot on the 27th, and then my second shot on April 17. Once I have those in I'll be doing people again


My plan as well. My second is April 14th. They say after two weeks your good to go. Getting the Prius ready with detailing and maintenance.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> My plan as well. My second is April 14th. They say after two weeks your good to go. Getting the Prius ready with detailing and maintenance.


That's my plan also, got a appointment on 21 April to get my car totally washed waxed and detailed inside and out. Doing deliveries it doesn't really matter what the hell your car looks like.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

You don't get it. The $100 or $120 for 3 rides is to get you off the cheese. Pax told me last weekend they couldn't get a ride for 40 minutes on Friday while going out and an hour to go back home. And lyft was charging $180 for a 20 mile ride. Of course Lyft didn't show any surge. Not even their standard $3 or $4.5 ppz


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> That's my plan also, got a appointment on 21 April to get my car totally washed waxed and detailed inside and out. Doing deliveries it doesn't really matter what the hell your car looks like.


My plans exactly. 
It is going to be interesting to see how much gross income I can make before going over 250 net income.
When I quit in March 2020 the rates were so low and the mileage so high that netting 250 was close to impossible.
I have gone over the numbers and it would be foolish from a business perspective to break the 250 dollar threshold for me.
I would be working for zero income from that point on.


----------

